# 3 rivers embossed stars juice bottle



## julietinboots (Dec 6, 2019)

I have this one from my mother's collection  and have done many searches on it. What I've not found is if it is a a special make or one of many. And true value? Somewhere I saw it called a special tribute bottle. Asking the experts.
Would add photo but can't see how.


----------



## Soda (Dec 6, 2019)

If you're phone posting, use the desktop version of the page. The icon is the tree with a box around it. That should allow you to upload it.


----------



## julietinboots (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## julietinboots (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you for your help.


----------

